# Database of foods showing insoluble vs soluble fiber



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any online databases that show how much fiber a food has and the amounts of soluble vs insoluble fiber?I was wanting to reduce my insoluble fiber intake in the hopes that it may help with the IBS-D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try thishttp://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu/nutri...eets/fiber.htmlUnfortunately the columns are well lined up but it has a lot more foods than most.


----------



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I find this confusing as every website has wildly differing values - check out brown rice on each of the following listshttp://www.feinberg.northwestern.edu/nutri...eets/fiber.htmlhttp://www.fatfreekitchen.com/soluble-fiber-foods-list.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think a lot of it depends on what batch of food got tested.I know with rice and glycemic index types of measures you get a wide variety depending on which kind of rice and sometimes how it is cooked. I can't imagine fiber is something totally uniform across all the different varieties in a food group when nothing else is.Unfortunately it isn't always easy to figure out who did good measurements but generally within a list the things tend to fall in the same rankings (so wheat bran has a lot of insoluble fiber, oat bran doesn't have nearly as much, etc.).If you can find out where they got the numbers it may help to decide who to trust. Unfortunately .edu vs .com isn't always the best thing to make a decision on, but things that are closer to who does the research may be better than other sources.


----------



## Mos Chef (Sep 5, 2009)

It seems like there are very few foods with more soluble than insoluble fiber - I guess just limiting foods high in insoluble fiber is enough to help? I've been eating a lot of pasta and white bread.


----------

